# Midlands entomological show



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

This is a must for all bug enthusiasts, we will be there along with many other traders so do make it along for some bug bargains :2thumb:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

When is this Graham?


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Colin,

I just checked out THE MIDLAND ENTOMOLOGICAL FAYRES - About Us and found this 

SHOW DETAILS


Our next show on April 12th 2015 will be at---

THE GROVE LEISURE CENTRE, LONDON ROAD, NEW BALDERTON, NEWARK, NOTTS NG24 3AL 

Gordon


----------

